
A Product Designer Who Made Mid-Century America Look Clean and Stylish - ycombonator
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/meet-product-designer-who-made-mid-century-america-look-clean-and-stylish-180972270/
======
frosted-flakes
I'm a big fan of articles that that use lots of photos and illustrations
interspersed throughout the text as examples.

Sadly, this article is not one of those. It describes many of Loewy's designs,
but only has photos of a couple of them.

------
gorkish
Had he been alive to see it, this dude would have fallen out of his chair the
day CAD software got NURBS.

------
udev
Those who played the Fallout video games series (e.g. 3 or 4) will recognize
this aesthetic.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
1 and 2 have the same aesthetic. You just see less of it because they're RPGs.

------
Razengan
XCOM: Apocalypse also took this aesthetic and ran with it all the way into the
future.

[https://youtu.be/2CUYps6AOZ4](https://youtu.be/2CUYps6AOZ4)

------
kumarvvr
Disappointed with lack of images in the article.

------
ahartmetz
He (and/or his employees) was by no means the first to have or apply these
ideas, though. There was Bauhaus, and before that Dutch De Stijl and Russian
constructivism. The article is really lacking context.

~~~
orev
There’s nothing new under the sun. That’s a phrase many on HN and in tech in
general need to remember. In most cases, being first at something is almost
completely irrelevant.

There are things that matter far more, such as execution, timing, adapting,
salesmanship, etc. This guy happened to have the right combination of these
things at the right time.

~~~
dano
Agreed. Creating demand, a market for your product, and executing on delivery
are key.

